# KG-Rohre schweißen?



## Ippo (31. Aug. 2020)

Ist es möglich kg-Rohre zu schweißen? Hat das jemand schon versucht?
Theoretisch ist es möglich weil die aus PVC sind oder ? Möchte die Rohre im Durchmesser ändern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Aug. 2020)

Normales KG-Rohr (orange) lässt sich nicht verschweißen, nur kleben. Ich verstehe deine Frage auch nicht so ganz, was heißt im Durchmesser verkleinern. In HT gibt es alle mögliche Übergänge bis runter auf 32 mm.


----------



## Ippo (31. Aug. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Frage auch nicht so ganz, was heißt im Durchmesser verkleinern.


Beispielsweise von 315 mm Durchmesser auf 300mm. Also aufschneiden, Stück rausschneiden und zusammen schweißen.
Ich möchte einfach nur ein zwischen Maß.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## teichinteressent (31. Aug. 2020)

Warum läßt sich PVC nicht schweißen? Gibt doch sogar Schweißdraht!
Es ist doch nur Hart-Polyvinylchlorid (PVC-U).

In der DDR wurden so Abwasserrohre am Waschtisch/WC verbunden.


----------



## samorai (31. Aug. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Warum läßt sich PVC nicht schweißen? Gibt doch sogar Schweißdraht!
> Es ist doch nur Hart-Polyvinylchlorid (PVC-U).
> 
> In der DDR wurden so Abwasserrohre am Waschtisch/WC verbunden



Nein das schweißen geht nicht.

Westdeutsche Rohre werden geschaeumt, damit nicht schweißbar.

Ostdeutsche Rohre wurden gezogen, schweißbar.
Das gleiche gilt auch für KG-ROHR.

Dafür gibt es Rücklauf Dichtungen und verschiedene Formteile wie Bogen, Doppelmuffen und Reduzierungen.

Die gab es nun wieder zu DDR Zeiten nicht.

Eines habe ich schnell gelernt :
Das " Normale" ist billig aber wehe man braucht das "Zubehör", das verdoppelt den Preis.

Bei einer Erwärmung merkt man den Unterschied sehr deutlich. 
DDR Rohr wird weich und formbar, KG oder HT schaeumen eher auf und sind nicht formbar. 

Forrmbar heißt hier bei eine Muffe zu schieben oder umgekehrt eine Verjüngung.


----------



## samorai (31. Aug. 2020)

Was mir noch einfällt ist ab ca 1985 gab es "Teflonschwerter" in der DDR.
Die hatten die Abmasse von einem Richtscheid und waren mit Teflon ummantelt, natürlich heizbar,für kleine Rohre. 
 Man hat das Rohr auf Gärung geschnitten und beide Seiten zeitgleich erwärmt.Dabei entstand eine kleine Wulst von vielleicht 0,3 mm dann wurden beide Stücke unter. Händedruck an einander gepresst und mit einem nassen Lappen abgekühlt. 
Ich hab das noch zwischen Spuelkasten und WC. 
  War eine sauberer Sache und haelt noch nach 30 Jahren.


----------



## Mushi (31. Aug. 2020)

Ja natürlich geht das!


----------



## DbSam (1. Sep. 2020)

Bei den Coex-Rohren bin ich mir da nicht so ganz sicher ... 

Es stellt sich dann aber auch die Frage nach der Verarbeitung, das Verschweißen unter Spannung.
Und ebenso die Fragen zur Weiterverarbeitung, denn die Längsnaht wird stören.
Das wird vermutlich elendes Gefrickel mit einem unbefriedigenden Ergebnis.

Ich würde mir passende Rohre oder insgesamt eine bessere Lösung suchen.

VG Carsten


----------



## Lion (1. Sep. 2020)

Ippo schrieb:


> Beispielsweise von 315 mm Durchmesser auf 300mm. Also aufschneiden, Stück rausschneiden und zusammen schweißen.
> Ich möchte einfach nur ein zwischen Maß.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo



hallo Ippo,
ich würde es umgekehrt versuchen und mit einem Brenner eine Muffe am 300mm bis auf 315mm  weiten.
(aber nicht alle KG Rohre von heute lassen sich mit einem Brenner weiten, einfach ausprobieren)

Gutes Gelingen wünscht Léon


----------



## Teicholm (1. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Ippo,

ich denke, das geht schon. Schau mal in meinen Beitrag Schwerkraftfilter #75 ff. PVC U Rohr mit entsprechendem Schweißdraht.
Ich bin kein Fachmann und habs einfach mal ausprobiert. Bis heute hält das ganze in meinem Luftheber.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter...viel Erfolg


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Sep. 2020)

Mal zitiert
„Die einfachste Ausführung des Kanalgrundrohres aus Hart-Polyvinylchlorid (PVC-U) entspricht einer Ringsteifigkeit (SN) von 4. Des Weiteren gibt es Kanalgrundrohre aus Hart-Polyvinylchlorid (PVC-U) mit einer Ringsteifigkeit (SN) von 8. Bei PVC-U-SN8-Rohren wird zwischen kerngeschäumten Rohren und Vollwand-Rohren unterschieden. Bei den kerngeschäumten Rohren wird der Zwischenraum mittels Koextrusion z. B. mit aufgeschäumtem Recyclat verfüllt, während bei Vollwandrohren die komplette Wandung massiv aus dem Grundmaterial besteht. Sowohl SN4- als auch SN8-Rohre sind an ihrer meist orangen Farbe (RAL 8023) erkennbar.“

Hilft vielleicht
Nur welches ist welches ? Ganz einfach , an der Phase zu erkennen ! Denn geschäumtes da ist die Phase heller ! Ansonsten haben alle Recht !

Achso das wichtigste vergessen , bei der Materalstärke wird es schwierig! Heist heut eigentlich nur Spiegelschweissen !


----------



## DbSam (2. Sep. 2020)

Ja, die geschäumten sind die angesprochenen 'Coex'-Rohre.
Wie von Dir geschrieben: Koextrusion = Coex

Aber nun zum eigentlichen Grund des Postings:

Alle machen sich hier einen Kopf und wollen helfen ...
Aber der liebe Ippo äußert sich gar nicht mehr zu seiner eigenen Anfrage, obwohl er seit Montag schon ein paar Mal wieder online war ...
Irgendwie blöd, find ich ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Ippo (2. Sep. 2020)

vielen Dank erstmal für die ganzen Antworten.


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Mal zitiert
> „Die einfachste Ausführung des Kanalgrundrohres aus Hart-Polyvinylchlorid (PVC-U) entspricht einer Ringsteifigkeit (SN) von 4. Des Weiteren gibt es Kanalgrundrohre aus Hart-Polyvinylchlorid (PVC-U) mit einer Ringsteifigkeit (SN) von 8.



Also muss ich nur KG Rohre mit SN4 besorgen. Da muss ich mir mal die Datenblätter der Anbieter durchsuchen.

Dann werd ich mir erstmal ein neuen Heißluftföhn mit exdruder bestellen.




DbSam schrieb:


> Aber der liebe Ippo äußert sich gar nicht mehr zu seiner eigenen Anfrage, obwohl er seit Montag schon ein paar Mal wieder online war ...


Lieber DbSam,
ich lese jeden Kommentar aufmerksam und mach mir Gedanken. Aber wenn Mann nichts konkretes da zu sagen kann. Ist es manchmal besser einfach die Klappe zuhalten als irgend ein Mist zu schreiben. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ( Plastik ist für mich immer noch ein unangenehmes Thema).
Klar bin ich öffters Online. Mit Smartphone lesen und mit Laptop schreiben. 
Oder wäre es dir lieber ich antworte mit irgend einem Mist wo durch das Thema  8 Seiten lang wird?
Das macht doch jeden verrückt der dadrauf geantwortet hat und Neulinge die die Suchfunktion benutzen dürfen sich durch 8 Seiten Kämpfen. Oder ? Das meine Meinung da zu.

klar kann man mit dem Smartphone schnell antworten. Es gab auch mal Zeit wo man 2 Wochen auf die Top Antwort warten musste .
Ich hoffe das kam jetzt freundlich rüber.
In dem Sinne

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## DbSam (2. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Ippo,





Ippo schrieb:


> Oder wäre es dir lieber ich antworte mit irgend einem Mist



Nun, wenn man antwortet, dann muss man ja keinen Mist schreiben.

Manchmal reicht auch ein Lebenszeichen, so in Richtung "Danke, ich schau mal", o.ä.
Oder ein Fingerzeig in irgendeine Richtung, falls wir mit unseren Gedanken/Vor- und Ratschlägen vielleicht falsch liegen sollten.
Ich meine, das gehört sich einfach so - wenn man schon online ist. Deswegen auch mein vorheriges Posting.

Ich hoffe ebenso, dass auch dies freundlich rüberkommt. 


LG Carsten


----------

